

E-cat.com redirects to Google.com/green - mrb
http://e-cat.com

======
hugh4life
It once pointed to Exxon Mobil so I don't think it means anything.

[http://www.e-catworld.com/2011/10/the-wandering-url-now-
www-...](http://www.e-catworld.com/2011/10/the-wandering-url-now-www-e-cat-
com-points-to-google/)

------
aaronbrethorst
For anyone else who was also baffled by what 'E-Cat' refers to, it's the cold
fusion thing that came up a couple days ago.
[http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-10/06/e-cat-cold-
fu...](http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-10/06/e-cat-cold-fusion)

------
mrb
It was registered anonymously.

Maybe a domain squatter. But why relinquish ad revenues?

Maybe Google did register it and is watching closely nickel-hydrogen fusion
advances?

Maybe a proponent of Rossi's E-Cat device did it to increase the mystery
around it?

~~~
noonespecial
Perhaps google is the mystery sponsor. It wouldn't be the first time.

[http://www.techradar.com/news/world-of-tech/google-goes-
gaga...](http://www.techradar.com/news/world-of-tech/google-goes-gaga-over-
bloom-fuel-cell-673111)

~~~
georgemcbay
Seems way more likely to me that it is all part of the scam going on here --

1) Hype up mystery technology

2) Invent "anonymous corporate sponsor", lead other investors into thinking it
is The Google via a simple domain redirect

3) Profit? (Hopefully not)

------
lurch00
As much as I want E-cat to be true, it's almost like the creator(s) are
following a well thought out plan. Parts of it might include "copy perpetual
motion machine" and "remove obvious flaws." Other parts might be "create
fictitious investors", and "claim partially working unverifiable product."
Only next steps I can see is to gather additional investors (real profit),
create fake orders(get investors), and disappear with the money.

It's the Gizmondo of the energy world...

------
codezero
Maybe Google's just taking Nyan Cat to the next level, a more energy
efficient, flying rainbow cat.

------
kolev
The original cold fusion site is at <http://www.ecat.com/>, so, this new one
is definitely is a deed of a domainer with a good sense of humor.

------
adpaolucci
Who didn't see this coming? I always saw Google as potentially a main investor
in E-Cat.

